# Today is Turkey Day



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

I brined these two turkey breasts overnight and I'm smoking them with 3 hockey puck sized chunks of sugar maple.  I also made some ABT's stuffed with cream cheese, mexi blend cheese, WRO and real bacon bits and wrapped in turkey bacon.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2007)

Great minds think alike Larry! I'm doing a turkey breast later today. I didn't brine mine this time, just injected it. What the heck are you gonna do with all that meat? My 1 breast is 7 1/2 pounds, how much are yours?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike Larry! I'm doing a turkey breast later today. I didn't brine mine this time, just injected it. What the heck are you gonna do with all that meat? My 1 breast is 7 1/2 pounds, how much are yours?



One is 6 something and the other is 7 something, I'll remove each lobe from one of them and vacuum seal them whole and reheat and slice later.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3m6g7jwk]Great minds think alike Larry! I'm doing a turkey breast later today. I didn't brine mine this time, just injected it. What the heck are you gonna do with all that meat? My 1 breast is 7 1/2 pounds, how much are yours?



One is 6 something and the other is 7 something, I'll remove each lobe from one of them and vacuum seal them whole and reheat and slice later.[/quote:3m6g7jwk]

Yeah, Thats what I thought. I'll probably seal 1/2 of a 1/2. The rest will be dinner and lunch for the week. What sides you serving?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3qof9hvz][quote="Nick Prochilo":3qof9hvz]Great minds think alike Larry! I'm doing a turkey breast later today. I didn't brine mine this time, just injected it. What the heck are you gonna do with all that meat? My 1 breast is 7 1/2 pounds, how much are yours?



One is 6 something and the other is 7 something, I'll remove each lobe from one of them and vacuum seal them whole and reheat and slice later.[/quote:3qof9hvz]

Yeah, Thats what I thought. I'll probably seal 1/2 of a 1/2. The rest will be dinner and lunch for the week. What sides you serving?[/quote:3qof9hvz]

My wife is making broccoli casserole and simmered yellow squash and onions.  You?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks great man!

I gotta try the ABTs one day. I'm not a big Jap eater but cheese and bacon and turkey bacon I like!

After a weekend of 10 butts, 9 whole birds, 200 thighs and 21 racks of ribs...... I bought me some Steaks and FRESH shrimp for the grill. Yeah I got a yard bird too.

Enjoy! Thanks for pix


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Been a while since we saw some turkey boobs cooked around here!
Lookin' good bud 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":ghive10w][quote="Larry Wolfe":ghive10w][quote="Nick Prochilo":ghive10w]Great minds think alike Larry! I'm doing a turkey breast later today. I didn't brine mine this time, just injected it. What the heck are you gonna do with all that meat? My 1 breast is 7 1/2 pounds, how much are yours?



One is 6 something and the other is 7 something, I'll remove each lobe from one of them and vacuum seal them whole and reheat and slice later.[/quote:ghive10w]

Yeah, Thats what I thought. I'll probably seal 1/2 of a 1/2. The rest will be dinner and lunch for the week. What sides you serving?[/quote:ghive10w]

My wife is making broccoli casserole and simmered yellow squash and onions.  You?[/quote:ghive10w]

My wife is suppose to make orzo salad (we'll see). Then I'm doing a side of pork tenderloin medalions, wrapped in bacon!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 29, 2007)

looks and sounds great.


----------



## cleglue (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking good Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks like a tasty feast. is it raining down there?  i'm thinking of putting some abt's and wings. there's been lightning but no rain.



It got windy and thundered alot down here, but no rain!    


Everything is done and I'm full!  The Oval performed awesome as usual!!


----------



## JWJR40 (Jul 29, 2007)

Larry, 
Looks like a good dinner to me.  Getting me hungry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

those birds look like they're bursting with juciness


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> is that turkey bacon?




Yes   [smilie=a_peek.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice color!!
Looks great Larry guy


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2007)

Excellent Job as usual Larry!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2007)

Those birds look like you sprayed them with ArmorAll. 

Great looking birds.  They got that " New Penny" look.


----------



## john a (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds Larry, where's the pork tenderloin medalions?


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 30, 2007)

Incredible looking birds. 

Going to have to try that turkey bacon.


----------



## john pen (Jul 30, 2007)

Good lookin' poultry...but turkey bacon...???? You also gonna tell us you used lite cream cheese and diet chedder..And I bet there was no salt or butter in the cassarole or squash ????????????????????????????

Well, Id eat it anyway..


----------



## JWJR40 (Jul 30, 2007)

Larry,
Im getting worried, youre getting healthy and not eating the good old regular bacon.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2007)

Larry, you are the turkey man.  SWEET looking birds buddy.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2007)

At least he used real bacon bits!  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2007)

Until all you turkey bacon hating schmucks try the ABT's with Turkey Bacon, SHUT UP!  :roll:


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 31, 2007)

Good lookin Grub Larry!!!...


----------



## john pen (Jul 31, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Until all you turkey bacon hating schmucks try the ABT's with Turkey Bacon, SHUT UP!  :roll:



Wow, thats a bit harsh...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":lq8lo15t]Until all you turkey bacon hating schmucks try the ABT's with Turkey Bacon, SHUT UP!  :roll:



Wow, thats a bit harsh...[/quote:lq8lo15t]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Until all you turkey bacon hating schmucks try the ABT's with Turkey Bacon, SHUT UP!  :roll:



I did them once like that and didn't like them, so there!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2007)

If I eat turkey bacon.......will I be skinny??


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 31, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> If I eat turkey bacon.......will I be skinny??



How's it working so far for Larry?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> If I eat turkey bacon.......will I be skinny??



Well I don't and I beat his a$$ at SOTB!   That was apretty good meal he had to feed me!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2007)

I wasn't eating the turkey bacon to be healthy or lose weight, I ate it cause I like it!   [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## john pen (Aug 1, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I wasn't eating the turkey bacon to be healthy or lose weight, I ate it cause I like it!   [smilie=thefinger.gif]



Whatever...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":39l6iibp]I wasn't eating the turkey bacon to be healthy or lose weight, I ate it cause I like it!   [smilie=thefinger.gif]



Whatever...[/quote:39l6iibp]

 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------

